# Advice about correspondence Bible course



## MichaelNZ (Sep 14, 2016)

The New Zealand Correspondence School of the Bible offers a free correspondence Bible course. I started it years ago, before I was attending my current church, and I've been thinking of picking up the course again. The school is King James Only, which is my position. While their FAQ page states that their goal is not to promote any denominational view, it says that the school is a ministry of an Independent Fundamental Baptist church. The guy who marks the lessons in my city is the pastor of the local Independent Fundamental KJV Only Baptist church, which I attended for a brief period of time. One of the men who goes to that church recommended the websites of both Steven Anderson and Roger Jimenez to me.

Based on these facts, do you think it is a good idea for me to resume studies at this school?


----------



## Christianbygrace (Sep 17, 2016)

The answer to your question depends on the purpose you have for attending. What are you hoping to accomplish by studying this course? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taylor (Sep 17, 2016)

Here are two things that, it seems to me, are fairly typical of so-called "Fundamental KJV-Only Baptist" churches:

1) They tend to be highly dispensational (in the Classic sense).

2) They tend to be rabidly Arminian (Steven Anderson is a horrid image of these types)

My personal opinion: If someone who goes to the church of one of the teachers at this school has such a blasphemous understanding of God and his Word as to recommend the teaching of Mr. Anderson, then no, stay far, far away from that school. Sound doctrine is apparently neither being taught at that man's church nor, by extension, that school.


----------



## MichaelNZ (Sep 19, 2016)

Taylor Sexton said:


> Here are two things that, it seems to me, are fairly typical of so-called "Fundamental KJV-Only Baptist" churches:
> 
> 1) They tend to be highly dispensational (in the Classic sense).
> 
> ...



Yes, I have found that independent fundamental KJV only Baptists are very much opposed to Reformed theology. Based on this, I doubt they would be able to do a decent exegesis of passages like Romans 8-9, Ephesians 1, etc. So it does seem best to stay away from the course. Does anyone know of any free Reformed Bible correspondence courses that would help me understand the Bible better?


----------



## rookie (Sep 19, 2016)

Taylor Sexton said:


> Here are two things that, it seems to me, are fairly typical of so-called "Fundamental KJV-Only Baptist" churches:
> 
> 1) They tend to be highly dispensational (in the Classic sense).
> 
> ...



Agreed with this one.


----------

